# Is it normal to get a negative test when you are 6 weeks confirmed pregnant



## lubuto

Sorry had to start this thread to get some quick answers without going into many stories.

I am six weeks pregnant from day of last normal period. symptoms disappeared at 4 weeks. Curiously did a trans-abdominal scan at 5 weeks and no sac was seen. advised that it may well be too early.

But a woman almost feels it when something may be going wrong. I have not bled at all. Not even had a spot. Symptoms are long gone save for heavy boobs which sometimes get sore at night.

Curiously took a home pregnancy test at night and also early morning with first urine. one negative and one with a faint positive. Not bleeding. Devastated to say the least


----------



## hopeforamirac

i would go to the doctors hun and ask for another scan or bloods :hugs:


----------



## Saphira

I took 3 tests at 5w4d, 2 instant positives, and 1 error test. I have heard faint positives are still positives but in February after having a late period and taking a test resulting in a faint positive I got my period a week later.. sorry if that doesn't sound too assuring but it's only my experience and I'm sure there have been cases where the test isn't sensitive enough to get a clear positive that early. Peeing in a cup first then testing may give you a more accurate result. The time I got the error test I tried peeing directly on the stick and apparently didn't do so right.


----------



## lubuto

Saphira said:


> I took 3 tests at 5w4d, 2 instant positives, and 1 error test. I have heard faint positives are still positives but in February after having a late period and taking a test resulting in a faint positive I got my period a week later.. sorry if that doesn't sound too assuring but it's only my experience and I'm sure there have been cases where the test isn't sensitive enough to get a clear positive that early. Peeing in a cup first then testing may give you a more accurate result. The time I got the error test I tried peeing directly on the stick and apparently didn't do so right.

Thanks Hun. Since i missed period i have had numerous tests which have all been positive. Very good positives. Three clinics confirmed as well. I dont know why i would now get a faint positive after a strong positive (two weeks ago), and a negative. Doctor said to me last week no need to do HCG levels until next appointment which is in barely 3 weeks time. I had asked for tests because i felt symptoms disappear... Lost for what to do


----------



## butterflie

contact your gp ask to have hcg levels done as is causing you too much anxiety to wait, blood tests are always more accurate than the urine pregnancy tests. Also by having hcg levels done now in three weeks (or less now) they can compare the results. 
In the meantime focus on the positives and i wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## lubuto

butterflie said:


> contact your gp ask to have hcg levels done as is causing you too much anxiety to wait, blood tests are always more accurate than the urine pregnancy tests. Also by having hcg levels done now in three weeks (or less now) they can compare the results.
> In the meantime focus on the positives and i wish you all the luck in the world xx

Thanks Hun. will call Doc if he wont do tests i will see another doctor. I have been getting anxious just because my symptoms were decreasing and not there. Now it gets worse if i curiously take a test and one is a faint positive and another an almost negative. I have miscarried before, about the same weeks as i am so its a bit worrying because i really want this pregnancy to get to full term


----------



## franbella21

hiya i can understand how you feel i would def go to gp and ask for a repeat bhcg this usually will give u a accurate result, i readyour previous post i am by lmp nearly 7 weeks and had a scan at 6 weeks a vag i add and all they found were 2 5 mm sacs though didnt even call them sacs they called them cystic structures as there was nothing in them! im going bak wednesday for a repeat scan so maybe we are just too early on to see anythign xx


----------



## starnicole

i remember reading somewhere that your hcg level could be too high to get a reading on a prego test. not sure if it's true or not, hope for your sake that it is the case! i would be heading off to the dr. go to a different one if need be.


----------



## happigail

Pregnancy test are meantto detect small amounts of the pregnancy hormone, so it could be that for sure. Just pop along to the docs x


----------



## michelle1985

this happened to me in 1st tri im now in 3rd, try diluting yr we half water half wee and then test it. i done this and had a lovely dark line. also if i test now its negative


----------



## lubuto

michelle1985 said:


> this happened to me in 1st tri im now in 3rd, try diluting yr we half water half wee and then test it. i done this and had a lovely dark line. also if i test now its negative

Hey Hun Thanks a lot for this. Wow i hope this can turn out to be the same for me. I will dilute and see what happens. Its silly to wake up and test because all symptoms have gone, because its so devastating to find a negative or an almost not there faint positive. While at work today i thought i felt slight 'movements' or something move in my lower belly. Very slight but because i now my body, i stopped for minute wondering if some angel was sending me a signal that all is not lost.


----------



## Azera25

lubuto said:


> Hey Hun Thanks a lot for this. Wow i hope this can turn out to be the same for me. I will dilute and see what happens. Its silly to wake up and test because all symptoms have gone, because its so devastating to find a negative or an almost not there faint positive. While at work today i thought i felt slight 'movements' or something move in my lower belly. Very slight but because i now my body, i stopped for minute wondering if some angel was sending me a signal that all is not lost.

What happened in the end?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Could be a early miscarriage or the hook effect. Hope it was the hook effect

I had a miscarriage in June had very dark blazing lines and then they suddenly went fainter and sadly I lost the baby. 
But I’ve also had it happen with my 2 sons and it was the hook effect:


----------



## Bevziibubble

it could be the hook effect. Good luck <3


----------

